# Cables freezing going into Quick Disconnect block



## jayhawk238 (Oct 29, 2010)

I have a problem of the two cables that attach to the bottom of the Quick Disconnect block freezing after setting over night. I have to use a hair dryer for 15 - 20 minutes before I can lift the the snow blower or rotate the chute. I have no idea why it is doing this. Has anyone else have has this problem. Can a person wrap a heat tape around the cables and the bottom the the block? Any other ideas???


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Maybe WD40 or deicer spray on connection might help.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy jayhawk238,

Welcome to the tractor forum.

I'm not sure I understand your problem? Do you have water in the hydraulic fluid that freezes up? Maybe the QD block represents a low spot where water accumulates.


----------



## jayhawk238 (Oct 29, 2010)

Thanks for the reply's. I will post some photos to show where my problem seems to be. Right know I'm REAL busy. I open a bunch of driveways and we have got over 6 foot of snow in the past 4 days! Picked up another 12 inches today and it's suppose to snow all night and all day and night tomorrow. Whenever it stops and I can catch my breath I'll post those pictures.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Hope your pacing yourself Jayhawk doing those long hours.


----------



## jayhawk238 (Oct 29, 2010)

Doing my best to!! Thanks for your concern.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

I'm assuming here that you're referring to the cables from a joystick to a loader valve? Moisture getting into cables, then turning to ice in cold temps is a common problem in many places, particularly with tractors that live outside. Heat tape will definitely help, if you can wrap both the cables and tape to insulate and retain the heat where it will do some good. If the cables are longer than needed, they will often sag somewhere and develop a "low spot" where trapped moisture will collect. If you find such areas, maybe you can raise the cables up a bit in that area and tie them so that moisture can drain out (if it ever warms up enough).


----------



## RM-MN (Sep 11, 2015)

Fedup said:


> I'm assuming here that you're referring to the cables from a joystick to a loader valve? Moisture getting into cables, then turning to ice in cold temps is a common problem in many places, particularly with tractors that live outside. Heat tape will definitely help, if you can wrap both the cables and tape to insulate and retain the heat where it will do some good. If the cables are longer than needed, they will often sag somewhere and develop a "low spot" where trapped moisture will collect. If you find such areas, maybe you can raise the cables up a bit in that area and tie them so that moisture can drain out (if it ever warms up enough).


If it's the cables from the joystick that are icing up, pour a little gas line antifreeze down them. It takes very little moisture to freeze them and it takes very little of the gas line antifreeze to thaw them out again. An eyedropper may be the tool to use to put the antifreeze in. You may have to lubricate them when the weather warms up though.


----------

